# Is feeding samples ok?



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

The feed store my mom buys her dog food at always gives her free samples of a few good dog foods. One sample feeds Dekker and Sterling for a day with a little left over so I was thinking that I could use these for a meal every few days to give them the nutrients that they are not getting from their main diet which is currently Evo red meat small bites. The brands of the samples are TOTW, Victor Grain Free and Diamond Grain Free. Is it ok to switch them up this much? I have given them a couple of the samples already and they seem to do fine with it and Dekker eats his whole portion  .


----------



## Brix (Jun 17, 2013)

I think it is okey, if their stomach can handle this (no diarrhea)


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I asked my vet about that and he said if her tummy can't handle it don't use it anymore. But it was ok to try new things.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, they have nice poos so I guess I will keep using the samples.


----------



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

My feed store just sent me home with about 10+ sample bags of food. I got TOTW,Victor GF,Nutrisource I'm hoping to make a switch over to some better food than the Bil-Jac.


----------

